# 33 wichtige Grafikkarten-Tipps: Vorschau auf die PCGH 03/2012 - Bildfehler bei Battlefield 3 nachgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 33 wichtige Grafikkarten-Tipps: Vorschau auf die PCGH 03/2012 - Bildfehler bei Battlefield 3 nachgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 33 wichtige Grafikkarten-Tipps: Vorschau auf die PCGH 03/2012 - Bildfehler bei Battlefield 3 nachgestellt


----------



## kokiman (30. Januar 2012)

Die Bilder sind total unscharf


----------



## Junky90 (30. Januar 2012)

Hey ! Ich habe eine GTX 570 und dieselben Bildfehler ! Also es nur auf die 560 Ti zu beschränken is falsch !


----------



## raytek (30. Januar 2012)

kokiman schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind total unscharf



...sollst ja auch das neue Heft kaufen^^......da sind die Bilder dann schärfer......


----------



## matti30 (30. Januar 2012)

ab wann kann man vorbestellen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Januar 2012)

Das geht schon:
https://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/heftbestellung/monatsausgaben.html

Kannst aber auch Mittwoch in den Kiosk gehen


----------



## kokiman (30. Januar 2012)

raytek schrieb:


> ...sollst ja auch das neue Heft kaufen^^......da sind die Bilder dann schärfer......




Und wofür war dann der Artikel? Ich kapiers nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Januar 2012)

kokiman schrieb:


> Und wofür war dann der Artikel? Ich kapiers nicht.


Steht in der Dachzeile:
„Vorschau auf die PCGH 03/2012“


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Januar 2012)

Das hier ist ein Teaser. Ein Heißmacher. Ein Hinweis auf den tollen Heftinhalt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kokiman (30. Januar 2012)

Das ist Quatsch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Januar 2012)

Es hat doch funktioniert, oder? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ich558 (30. Januar 2012)

Haha sowas nennt man Werbung. Wird gewöhnlich gemacht um Kunden für ein Produkt zu gewinnen indem ihnen zuvor einen kleinen kostenlosen Happen serviert


----------



## 0815 (30. Januar 2012)

Naja lohnt nicht wirklich.

Wer hier des öfteren mitliest der hat schon 90% Inhalt zum 0 Tarif.

Die spektakulären Grafikkarten-Tipps könnte pcgh auch ruhig als Service auf ihre Page in einem netten und ausführlichen Beitrag zur Verfügung stellen.

Da mein Adblocker schon heiss läuft, denke ich Werbeeinnahmen solltet ihr doch schon genug bekommen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Januar 2012)

Ganz so einfach ist das nicht. Ihr unterstützt uns am besten mit dem Heft. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Januar 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> Naja lohnt nicht wirklich.
> 
> Wer hier des öfteren mitliest der hat schon 90% Inhalt zum 0 Tarif.
> *
> ...



„Naja lohnt nicht wirklich. Wer hier des öfteren mitliest der hat schon 90% Inhalt zum 0 Tarif.“ [meine Hervorhebung]


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2012)

Junky90 schrieb:


> Hey ! Ich habe eine GTX 570 und dieselben Bildfehler ! Also es nur auf die 560 Ti zu beschränken is falsch !


Mit dem Geforce 290.53?


----------



## Junky90 (1. Februar 2012)

nee hab den 285.62


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2012)

Dann solltest du aktuelle Geforce-Beta nutzen, die behebt nämlich bestimmte (wenngleich nicht die im Artikel angesprochenen) Bildfehler in Battlefield 3. Aktuelle Treiber sind halt wichtig ...


----------



## Junky90 (1. Februar 2012)

Natürlich sind aktuelle Treiber wichtig aber von Beta-Treibern halte ich nich viel.
Hatte bisher nur schlechte Erfahrung damit. Aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe. 
Werde wohl auf den nächsten offiziellen Treiber warten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2012)

Die Nvidia Betas machen idR keine Probleme und der 290.53 fixt halt wie gesagt (d)ein BF3-Problem.


----------



## raytek (1. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *Die Nvidia Betas machen idR keine Probleme* und der 290.53 fixt halt wie gesagt (d)ein BF3-Problem.


 
...was man als leidgeprüfter AMD (ATI)-Gamer nicht behaupten kann......da kommt zwar alle naselang ein neuer Treiber, aber ich warte bis heute auf einen (funktionierenden) Treiber und Application Profiles, um mit meiner 5970 wieder ordentlich BF3 zocken zu können.......immer noch Artefakte gerade auf den großen Maps.......

...btw, gut, daß ich noch eine Sapphire 5870 mein Eigen nennen kann, jüngst auf Arctic Accelero Extreme umgebaut, nun fönt es auch nicht mehr so stark ausm case......und reicht trotzdem noch für gut 65 fps in BF3......


----------

